# Full shot...lol...Sorry all im new...Give me a break lol



## ekabaka (Sep 3, 2006)

lol sorry all, im not too familiar with my cam yet, but here is the full shots of these bottles, which are actually very awesome bottles. They are labeled from Canada British Columbia and are marked in oz's. Sorry again all, im new lol [:'(] Can anybody help me out with some info on them? Not as muchas the 2 back dark bottles , but the 2 in the front.


----------

